# Fire HD 7" - Shipping Soon? Shipped? Tell us HERE!



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

I just checked the order status for my Kindle HD 7" and charger and it now says "shipping soon." I'm glad it's going to arrive on time. I can't wait for Friday.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy for you!  Still sad for me.    lol


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Here we go, fun times at Kindleboards are starting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, MC!  So happy for you.  Can't wait to hear how you like it.

My PowerFast charnger is supposed to arrive Friday.

Betsy


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, MC! So happy for you. Can't wait to hear how you like it.
> 
> My PowerFast charnger is supposed to arrive Friday.
> 
> Betsy


Well, they changed the delivery date of my Fire HD from the 14th to the 18th, but at least I was going to get the charger on Friday. Now they even changed that to next Tuesday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tamborine said:


> Well, they changed the delivery date of my Fire HD from the 14th to the 18th, but at least I was going to get the charger on Friday. Now they even changed that to next Tuesday!


Off to check mine.....perhaps they're prioritizing the chargers to folks who are actually receiving the first wave of Fires...I'd be okay with that...

Betsy


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

My Fire has already shipped, due tomorrow.  But the charger says "Shipping soon," though it also shows a delivery date of tomorrow.  Shipping from different locations?

Jim


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

I just got two emails from Amazon: One saying the Kindle Fire HD shipped, and an HTML email titled "Get ready: Kindle is on the way." This email says "Welcome to Kindle Fire HD" and highlights some of the device's features and how to get started. I can't wait for tomorrow! It shipped from PA and I'm in Philly.


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

No sooner asked, than answered:  Fire coming from Phoenix, charger coming from Nevada.  Just got email from Amazon.  UPS getting rich!

Jim


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

SHIPPED!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I received notice this morning that me Kindle Fire HD 7", Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 16 GB shipped and will be her tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I ordered the Kindle HD 8.9" 32gb plus the PowerFast Charger. The Kindle doesn't ship until Nov but the PowerFast Charger shipped today with a delivery date of tomorrow.

When I checked my email I found that I was charged the full $19.99 for the charger. When relooking at my invoice it seems as though the $10.00 credit for buying the PowerFast Charger at the same time as the Kindle comes off of the Kindle price.

I guess that makes sense because people can't order a Kindle that doesn't ship until much later then cancel it once they get the discounted charger.

I don't mind though. I can still use the PowerFast Charger on my current Kindle Fire.

I'm looking forward to reading the first impressions and reviews for all the new devices that are being delivered tomorrow. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ordered: Kindle Fire HD 7", Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 16 GB

I have a serial number, and the Fire is on a UPS truck headed south from Chattanooga to Atlanta.  It should be delivered tomorrow (14th).

Update: I just got the email.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This is exiting.  . I can't wait to read you guys first impressions.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

Shipped!


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Mine still says shipping soon. Nothing noting it shipped yet on my amazon account. Hope soon!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I haven't ordered one but I'm getting excited just reading through tthis thread 

I'm forcing myself to wait until they're in stores sk I can play with it and make a sound decision.

Sent from my awesome Fire


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine says shipped!  My super charger has shipped too. . . . .


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Mine is a present from my sweet husband, but he did forward the email to me. It has shipped along with the charger and will be here tomorrow. I have a Fire1 that was also a present from the sweet husband, and he inherits it tomorrow...along with the hot pink case it currently wears.  Fortunately, I also have a nice masculine black Marware case, so he has his choice of colors and features.
Speaking of Marware, I got my Fire HD 7" case from Marware today, which really put me into anticipation mode. It's a very bright lavender. We'll no longer have any problem telling whose Kindle is which. We've had to resort to decals for the 2 DX's identical black cases.

Looking forward to hearing what everyone thinks of the new model. I'm afraid I never would have bought it for myself, but I'm glad to be getting it.

Kathleen 
Aurora, CO


----------



## Bellaluna (May 15, 2011)

It's out for delivery!!    I hope to have a shiny new Kindle to play with after I get home from classes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's the first Kindle Day of the season. 

Mine show's 'out for delivery' too. . . .UPS guy usually comes early afternoon, so I think I'll try to get moving earlier than usual and get to the grocery store this morning. . . . . . .


Oddly -- it shows it's not eligible for 'text trace', where I get text messages about its progress.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mine just showed up in Boise 15 minutes ago according to the tracking.  I'll be a work when it is delivered but I will have a new toy to play with when I get off work


----------



## tomcdman (Oct 16, 2009)

Woohoo
I frequently read this board but do not post much, but I had to be one of the first to say I received mide this morning and got it setup in less than 3 minutes.  It looks great and seems to be about 75% charged.  I I had a kindle fire and have a kindle touch but this Kindle Fire HD is definitely going to be my favorite...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

On the UPS truck for delivery now.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> On the UPS truck for delivery now.


Me too.    

Ordered the iPhone5 this morning. I'm in geek heaven.....


----------



## Bellaluna (May 15, 2011)

My Kindle is HERE!!!!  It is resting in its new pink Marware case and charging right now.  I just got home from school so I'm setting it up and then I'll take pics.  I should be doing homework, since I have tons, but I have to play!!


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

its here!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine's here too!  Just heard the big brown truck. . . . . . . woo hoo!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!!  Living vicariously....

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

And now we wait.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

It's here!


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

The reviews on Amazon are coming in and they look like they are good. Nine five star, six 4 star and 2 one star (those don't really count, crazy or incorrect comments in both).  I am waiting for the 8.9 inch but it looks like it will be good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my PowerFast charger.  *pats charger*
  

Betsy


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Anybody over here want to take pictures/video of their unboxing? I'm a real sucker for unboxing videos, even when I'm not purchasing the device!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy to have one in my hands today.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

Ms Scarlett, glad to hear you got a Fire in your hands today after all! 

Mine just arrived and I'm so excited!!  Can't wait to take it for a spin but figured I'd better charge it first.  I've waited all day for UPS to come so I guess I can wait a bit longer.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Mine just shipped....I'm not sure what the delay was...I ordered it within the first 30 minutes after it posting....but it's fine.


----------



## Neil Clarke (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine arrived today. Running it through the paces. Like everything so far, except for the increased width. Won't fit in my inside coat pocket anymore. (Time for a new coat.)


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I pre-ordered the 7" HD with 2-day Prime shipping, but I actually got 1-day shipping - shipped on the 13th, arrived on my front porch on the afternoon of the 14th. It was shipped from Chattanooga, just over a hundred miles from here.


----------



## Raheulon (Aug 1, 2012)

I got my Kindle yesterday. The 7-inch, 1280 x 800 display on the Fire HD is fantastic. The IPS, LCD screen looks better than probably any other tablet display I've seen. It definitely looks more like an Apple-quality display, and it's clear the company put a lot of effort into making an impression here.


----------

